# All Amazon Centers / April 2017



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I found this list of all the Amazon centers, hubs, fulfillment, distribution, etc ... It has the code # for the centers, as well as addresses and sizes ... The list also had what type of merchandise our food etc being shipped out of it ... At the very bottom is a lot of the definitions to what means what ... Example: the difference between FC/WH/DISTR./HUB etc ... I don't know if it's already been brought up or not.

http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Funny how 0 prime now hubs are planned for any country, not a good sign.


----------

